# Phone Phobia



## Nicole (Aug 29, 2005)

I did this big oral presentation in my 12th grade sociology glass (I almost skipped school to avoid it and I thought I was going to die, but I did it!) on social anxiety and in doing my research I discovered that being afraid to use the telephone is actually a part of social anxiety, which I didn't know.

I'm almost completely unable to use a telephone. I avoid it at all costs. I never call my friends on the phone, family. We have caller ID so when someone call's I check it and unless it's something I know I can't avoind answering I'll just ingore it and inform whomever I see next that I was in the bathroom and didn't get to the phone.

I'm curious if anyone else has this type of problem, with the phone specifically, I mean. When I mentioned it in my presentation one of my classmates asked if it was the actual device or the person on the other end that I was afraid of. Heh. Definitely the person on the other end.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I can totally relate. Right now, the phone is one of my biggest fears & biggest problems. There are times when I can answer it but then, there are times when I can't handle the thought of touching it. I can't even call one of those numbers that use automated systems out of fear that I'll have to talk to a real person somewhere along the line. Just thinking about checking my voice mail makes me panic.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I can definitely relate. I don't mind answering the phone too much, but I dread making calls. I'll beg people to call for me. My mom makes most of my calls for me, for doctors and dentists and stuff. I can't get myself to do it.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I really don't like using the telephone. I can do it, but it is very anxiety-producing. So I don't call anyone unless I absolutely have to. I'm glad the internet came along because I find it to be a much less difficult way of communication, finding out information, etc.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate the phone. I am usually OK answering it, but making calls is nearly impossible.


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

When I was little, I was not afraid to use the phone. When I was a teenager/young adult, I started to become afraid to use the phone. It started with calling girls, but then it became more generalized. Now that I am an adult, I am starting to get over the phone phobia, but even now, I only call when it is impossible or too urgent to email whomever it is that I want to talk to.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah definetley with making phone calls because it's like your pressured to talk the whole time to make conversation. I get really nervous calling my boyfriend because there are like 6 other people in the house and anyone of them could pick up. When you dial the number and while it's ringing i get really nervous with anticipation like leading to a panic attack. Then when like his mom picks up im like oh no!! in my head and have to say the same words each time which is repetitive 
"is mike there?" I feel i should make a bit of small talk with her since she picks up the phone most of the time but its too hard ugh it stresses me out.One time his brother answered and i thought it was my b/f and i just talked to him and he said "uh i assume your looking for mike"in a really annoyed voice, well i just died. I just hate the tone of my voice ugh and its really distorted when im nervous too. Also, when they make long pauses and the fact you cant see their facial expression to know what they're really thinking bothers me too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nicole said:


> I'll just ingore it and inform whomever I see next that I was in the bathroom and didn't get to the phone.
> quote]
> 
> oh my I use the same excuse all the time ^^


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Sheri said:


> I can definitely relate. I don't mind answering the phone too much, but I dread making calls. I'll beg people to call for me. My mom makes most of my calls for me, for doctors and dentists and stuff. I can't get myself to do it.


me too, and i CANNOT explain it. i cant come up with a reason for why i feel like that. I'd call the doctor to help me with this, but ...that would require me calling one, so :con


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont like answering the phone or making calls :fall


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I hate using the phone because I don't know who it's going to be on the other line, so I usually wait for the answer machine to get the message. I don't have a problem answering my cell phone though. Odd? :con


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

Whenever the phone rings, I usually let someone else get it or hope someone will... I don't have too much of a fear of answering it though, I get more anxious when I have to make calls especially if it's someone I don't know very well..


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

rjridley said:


> When I was little, I was not afraid to use the phone. When I was a teenager/young adult, I started to become afraid to use the phone.


 It's odd that you mentioned that... I was fine using the phone, usually being on it for hours with girlfriends & my family until I was about 35. Right after my oldest was born, it's like I shut down & one thing that I couldn't bring myself to do was answer the phone if I didn't know who was on the other end. Now, even when I know who's on the other end, I have a really hard time taking the call.


----------



## SilverAngelWings (Jan 8, 2005)

Me too. I hate calling people. Its worse that answering the phone in my opinion. I called my best friend yesterday to wish her a happy birthday and my heart was beating so fast, it was getting scary. And its my best friend too!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a really bad phone phobia. I've had it since I was little, though. I could never call for pizza, a store to see when it opens, etc. Recently I had to call video rental places to see if they had something I needed for school, and it took me ten minutes of shaking and panicking before I could pick it up. I had to write down what I was going to say because I knew my mind would go blank!

I never answer the phone if I can help it, either.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I also have a bad case of phone-anxiety, i can't even call my relatives, i hate talking on the phone to anyone.


----------



## unnamed (Jun 8, 2005)

Yea I get this bad.. Takes days to psyche myself up to make a phone call.. I always stuff up and mix up my words first things I say to the person.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

unnamed said:


> Yea I get this bad.. Takes days to psyche myself up to make a phone call.. I always stuff up and mix up my words first things I say to the person.


right? Im worried about the phone call days in advance...thats just not right.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

unnamed said:


> Yea I get this bad.. Takes days to psyche myself up to make a phone call.. I always stuff up and mix up my words first things I say to the person.


Me too. I usually try to figure out what I'm going to say before I make the call so I don't sound like a complete idiot.


----------



## moejo (Aug 29, 2005)

I can definitely relate to this. My SA is at its worst with the phone. In my early teens, I used the phone alot. I hit 16 and BAMM!

How do you get a GF when you can't talk on the phone?

I rarely answer it. Make very few calls and get a panic attack when I do. Hard to get my words out. I have no friends to call anyway.

I have gotten a little better. I do make calls to get things fixed/changed, have a problem with a bill, cable TV is out, Dentist, etc. No real problems there.

But I still can not call a neighbor/relative/friend....People I know personally. It's much easier to call someone you don't know.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have absolutly no problem answering the phone, but making calls? ahhhhh scary. If I'm forced to make a call I have to rehearse, maybe even for a few hours, then I can barely choke out the words. The ringing part, right before the person on the other line picks up, is the worst part.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm kinda different on this one. It's not the phone I'm afraid of or the person on the other end, it's the people around me (family), I'm afraid of them listening in and talking about something personal that they'll overhear, my family is really nosey. But if no one is around I'm fine.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I have this, because I know that the person on the other end is thinking that I sound like a neffing ditz. That would be in line with how I talk when I'm on the phone, alas. (Although that would also probably be right in line with how stupid I am in real time anyway, but meh).


----------



## SilverAngelWings (Jan 8, 2005)

Josh said:


> Me too. I usually try to figure out what I'm going to say before I make the call so I don't sound like a complete idiot.


Me too, but I always end up messing up, either I go silent and shove the phone at my parents or I mumble and say "uh, um" a lot.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

:afr that ringing sound!
Actually i hate the dialtone even more. When you pick up the phone full of anxiety, that dialtone really makes you feel like you're going completely mad. + if you got a bad phone, the pitch is sort of waving (bending), like a ghost.


----------



## CartoonUtero (Sep 3, 2005)

For some reason, I can't eat while talking to someone on the phone, especially my girlfriend. It kinda bothers her as well. I hope it doesn't make her feel like she is freaking me out, you know? Ive never really had an explanation for it either, does anyone know if this is related to anxiety, or just a quark?


----------



## marj (Sep 3, 2005)

My phone phobia goes up and down. I can talk to my bf on the phone a lot, and my AA sponsor (but calling her or picking up the phone is really hard). I never make appointments...I make my dad do them, lol. I can call restraunts, but I'm very nervous when people ask me to repeat things. I guess my anxiety just depends on the mood and who I'm talking to. I never pick up my house phone because that means talking to someone that I prob don't know. I pick up my cell phone...sometimes, lol.

EDIT-
OMG, relatives...


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I used to have really bad phone anxiety to the point where I was practicing making calls to my psychiatrist from the other room. This summer I worked for a government agency and at times, I was the sole person responsible for routing requests from the public, for hours at a time. It was so terrifying that I can make calls or answer anyone's phone without worry.  Now I'm always giving my phone numbers to new friends and acquaintances and people who might want to call one day.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

SilverAngelWings said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. I usually try to figure out what I'm going to say before I make the call so I don't sound like a complete idiot.
> ...


I usually repeat what I'm going to say over and over before the call until I can do it with out thinking because as soon as who ever I'm calling picks up the phone I lose all of my higher brain functions to overwhelming anxiety.


----------



## BrOkenxSmile (Sep 6, 2005)

I can relate to that. Except, when I was younger I didn't have much of a problem using the phone. As I became a teenager though, my social phobia got alot worse and I can't use the phone. Well sometimes I can pick it up and sometimes I can't. Like someone else just stated, I'll practice what I'm going to say over and over before I call. I'll spend hours just trying to work up the nerve to use the phone. Most of the time, I can only pick it up when my mom calls.


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

I also face this thing with phone. I never answer any call. On my cellphone I usually don't answer calls from unknown numbers. I also avoid making calls, relying instead on email as much as possible. If making a call becomes unavoidable, I try to do it from a room where I'm alone, away from my parents and I rehearse what I'm going to say a thousand times in my mind. But I'm trying hard to answer phones and not sound shaky. 

That is the biggest problem, the moment I get stuck in conversation, my voice becomes all squeaky and shaky thereafter  

I remember once calling my ISP customer support once and midway I became so flustered that the support exec said that I don't need to talk in English. To explain, English is not my mother-tongue or 'language by birth' but still its my first language for the last 18-20 years and one I'm fluent in otherwise. But she thought I was having problems speaking in English. It was so embarrassing.


----------



## Amygdala (Aug 29, 2005)

I think, for me, the hardest thing is MAKING the call. Picking up the phone and dialing the number. Asking for the person I want to talk to. I can do it, but it's always a huge ordeal that can sometimes last for hours or days. I especially hate having to talk to a machine or secretary. Which is why I'm currently putting off calling Apple to ask them about my broken iPod. Sigh. I hate phone phobia.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I'm okay with using the phone as long as it's short and sweet. I can't have long conversations with anyone, not even with family members...I get way too nervous and feel too awkward._


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I hate the phone. I won't pick it up if it rings. I don't call anyone. If I have to make a call somewhere I have to write a script for myself so I won't freak out.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Goran said:


> :afr that ringing sound!
> Actually i hate the dialtone even more. When you pick up the phone full of anxiety, that dialtone really makes you feel like you're going completely mad. + if you got a bad phone, the pitch is sort of waving (bending), like a ghost.


ya i know lol.And when it rings when u call the person UGH!! Its so scary.


----------



## Blue J (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a really hard time with the phone too. The biggest thing with me is that I feel like I'm interupting people when I call. 

Strange thing is I've always found making calls for work somewhat easier. I guess it's because you can't really interupt people at work...it's what they're paid to do.

Also hate leaving voicemail messages...I always mix up my words and say something stupid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, I've got it, too. Caller ID is my friend - a shameful sign of the times. When making calls, I have throw in attitude for motivation. I still try to be respectful, but I carefully construct each sentence.


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

i hate people calling me.in fact its got to the stage that when the phone goes i get really annoyed with them :mum ive caller ID,its just too much pressure to talk about nonsense chit-chat.
now whats even worse..me and partner have visiters like mums n dads that turn up at the door unexpected :hide i HATE that :afr 
sounds horrible and selfish but just find it hard to get a convo going so what can you do? :mum


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Ugh I hate the phone. I'm so glad we have caller ID and since so many solicitors and bill collectors call us, we rarely answer any calls at all. 

I remember one time my older brother said if *I* order the pizza then he'll pay for it. So I was pretty much backed into a corner by that one. So what did I do? Paid my younger brother 5 bucks to call for me and I evaded the whole thing :lol 

I, too, hate calling people. Picking up the phone, hearing the stupid dial tone, pressing the numbers.. (each number you press gets closer to talking to someone).. and then letting it ring while I sit there clearing my throat. I would only call people if I HAD to.. like if my car broke down and I needed a cab, the fear just goes away. One time my battery died while I was at my bank, so I had to call a cab, and I was so stupid and said "Can I get a cab to the bank" and they said, "Which one" :lol Duh, there is more than one bank in my city.. 

And I hate long conversations because as someone mentioned, you're pressured to keep the conversation going for the whole time. 

I also hate that I'm 20 and still need my dad to make important calls for me, or else I won't do them.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

michael douglas said:


> I used to have this absolute phobia of the phone


knowing that (thee) :nw Michael Douglas himself had phone phobia and went on to be an A-list celeb.....that really puts things in perspective for me. Theres hope for us all, one of us went on to be a movie star (and not be afraid of the spotlight)


----------



## yaypandas (Sep 20, 2005)

hi im 14 and may be having early signs of "phone phobia" its just whenever the phone rings i get nervous and flustered and think the phonecalls are something about me or something connected to me. making phone calls is easier because i just say hi is x there every time and most of my calls last about 20 seconds. the only person i can talk to on the phone for any length of time is my grandad and thats about football! lol is this phone phobia in the early stages or am i just obssessing about nothing? :banana (why a banana?)


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

I've had problems with phones for years.... then I started dating again (and made it a requirement that we talk on the phone until I was comfortable meeting them in person) and got used to phones. Still had problems calling anyone other than a friend or family, but at least I could do those most of the time.

Then I made friends with this really strange lady... and although she said she understood SAD, she'd call me 3 or 4 times a day, talk a mile a minute, wasn't interested in me at all, only about talking about herself, and I started not answering the phone again. Then, just the sound of her voice on the answering machine would make me cringe and go insane... I felt like hiding, I hated the way it made me feel... then I couldn't use email because she was flooding me with emails daily. It got really bad and made me much, much worse. I finally had to turn off my answering machine, which upset my family very much, turn off the ringer on the phone so it wouldn't send me into a panic attack, and stop even checking my email accts.

That was last year about this time. I'm able to email again, and I'm able to answer the phone again at times, but I still can't make calls except rarely... but it has improved... some.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a phone phobia too.
When the phone rings and I do decide to pick it up I sigh in relief when it's a telemarketer and not one of my friends. I am actually really good when talking on the phone (I didn't used to be), but if I miss a call from a friend and I have to ring them back I put it off for days until it can't wait anymore. When I dial the numbers my heart beats so fast. I so, so hate using the phone. Thank god for mobile phones and texting!

The WORST phone call to make (in my opinion) is enquiring about a job. I did that last month and my mind just went completely blank when I was asked what experience I have. I felt like crying cause it was such a bad phone convo.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I have extremely bad phone phobia, but its weird because I find it harder to talk to someone over the phone than in person. 

I absolutely dread calling people, answering is also a pain, my parents always get mad because the phone rings and I never pick it up. 
Then when I have to call someone, I get the worst panic attacks ever, I start suffocating and my hands get sweaty, then my voice gets all small and I cant say a word.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I faced my phone phobia, although I still have trouble making calls I can at least answer them now.


----------



## kimipoo (Feb 11, 2005)

I too also understand how it is to be a phone-phobic... I'm not as bad as I used to be, I can at least make calls sometimes if I absolutely have to, but it still produces intense anxiety for me when I do so... I hate answering my phone but I know it may be something important, so I often do answer no matter what... although sometimes I'll have days where I'll just ignore my cellphone altogether just because I really don't want to go through the actions and the anxiety of talking to someone... I know when I do speak on the phone I sound nervous and jittery and stutter quite a bit, so I still try to avoid speaking on the phone if at all possible to avoid embarassment.


----------



## mrdarklight (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't like using the phone either, and I avoid it when I can.

Another interesting thing, I HATE mail.  I'm always afraid there are going to be bills in it that I can't pay (which actually isn't much of a problem any more), or bills that I haven't paid, and finding out that I damaged my credit by letting it go so long.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I hate the phone. I'll have my parents make my calls for me if I can get them to do it. If it's a call I have to make myself I'll pace around for hours before building up the courage to dial, and sometimes I even hang up in mid-dial. Last week at work I decided to be a big girl and call the pizza place down the street to place an order. They asked for the phone number, and I didn't know it. I froze up, then asked the girl sitting nearby what the number was, and she didn't know it either. The guy on the line kept saying "Hello? Hello?" and then hung up just as I was about to speak. Ugh! I was on the verge of tears and dwelled on it for the rest of the day. Why did I even bother?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate, hate, hate the phone. I have my family tell people that I'm out walking the dog, or in the shower, or sleeping, every time the phone is for me. Not very good for my friendships, I know. I can't call the pizza place (ShyViolet, I totally feel your pain), I can't make a dentist appointment, I can't call a classmate to get the homework. It's email, snail mail, or nothing.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

phone phobia is the most paralyzing aspect of my sa. very few things in this world make me more anxious than phoning a stranger.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh God I hate phones. I never answer the phone unless it's someone in my family. Even then, sometimes I don't always answer if I don't feel like talking. I hate actually making phone calls too, especially to people I don't know. 

I've told my sister a lot about SA and basically everything she knows about it has come from me, and she tries to understand it. Since she's my sister, I feel comfortable around her she hasn't really seen it until one time recently when I had to make a phone call. My parents were visiting and since my dad doesn't understand my fear of phones, he made me make a phone call to a computer store to ask about how much a RAM card would cost to upgrade my computer RAM. 

My sister later said that watching me make that phone call, she finally understood what I'd been talking about for so long because I turned into a different person from being so scared about making that phone call. I wish my dad could understand, but it was kind of nice to know that my sister told me that after watching it she finally got what I'd been telling her about SA ... like about how scary it is with certain things, triggers, and how we just get set off by stuff.


----------



## Jsmoke (Sep 28, 2005)

I despise awnsering the phone too. I always feel as though what I am saying does not make sense at all so I just avoid the situation as a whole.


----------



## inactive (Sep 27, 2005)

yes i have a huge problem with phones, and like the others my parents get pissed when i dont answer when it rings. when i hear that awful ring, i just freeze and wait for it to stop. i do pick it up sometimes and try and talk normal. 

phoning people is a disaster. ive only ever called someone i know a few times, when i had to, and as for businesses, i can order a pizza somehow, or call banks etc but it takes a good amount of preparation. 

when the ring starts and im waiting for someone to pick up, my heart is bursting out of my chest, and when at times it turns out to be an automated message, the relief is extraordinary. but when it turns out to be a person, i actually handle it well, and then think why was i afraid? yet the next time i have to call or accept, i go into exactly the same panic. i am a complete disaster.


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

Now that I am workng at a job where I might have to take client calls, I will only answer if it looks like no one else will, and I cross my fingers that it isn't from a client who has a question I cannot answer right away. Since a lot of people who call us feel like their problem is a major crisis, I have to keep their panicky tone from causing me to panic, and I am not good at calming people down.

I also have phone phobia as far as leaving a message for someone to call me back, because I sometimes forget why I called them in the first place and I fumble over my words.

If I am talking to a friend on the phone, after the call is over, I play back the call in my mind wondering if I said something stupid.

Thank God for email.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

So glad i saw this post, thought i was the only one. this fluctuates tho, when i'm feeling better i don't do this. if i send out a resume, i'll be too terrified to answer the phone and usually takes awhile to build up the courage to call back. one time it was so bad that i answered the call by email! i lied and said i found another job to avoid an interview. :hide :


----------



## BeautifullyDemented (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate that.
When I was younger I didn't have a problem, but about a year ago I started. Just with not calling people. I was afraid that I'd be bothering them, afraid they didn't want to talk to me, ect. I think it stems from my lack of self worth as much as my Anxiety, though.
In the past six to eight months I won't take calls unless someone makes me. I can't. My heart beats fast, I break out into a sweat, I start to shake and I just... can't. If I /am/ forced to, I'll think about exactly what I should say. I play a million scenes in my head before actually making the call, and I usually hang up twice before letting it go through.


----------



## caprice (Oct 29, 2005)

winduptoy said:


> Recently I had to call video rental places to see if they had something I needed for school, and it took me ten minutes of shaking and panicking before I could pick it up.


I can't even do that. If I need something from a shop, I'll drive there to see if they have it. If they don't, they usually tell me that I should've called first to check before driving out there...


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't deal with the phone. I'll only answer my home phone when it's my immediate family calling (and they know the drill: they better scream my name over the answering machine until I pick up). If it's anyone else, I won't answer. I've even had a few important calls come through, one from an employer that wanted to offer me a job. And I didn't even have the strength to call him back and turn it down (it was a sucky job I didn't want anyways). Another call came from a friend who just wanted to see how I was doing since we hadn't talked in a month. I keep telling myself I'm gonna call him back, but a over a week has passed and I have yet to do so. As for my cellphone, don't get me started! I've kept it turned off for almost 2 months now. There are 10 messages in my voicemail, and I have yet to listen to one! The only time I turn it on is to call my parents back home in GA. However, today I'm trying to take a step toward recovery. I've turned on my cellphone, ringer and all! At this point, people have probably given up on trying to call me, but I've promised myself that I will answer it no matter who is on the other end. It's a small step, but I'm already beginning to feel better about myself!


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Phone phobia....Gah.My friend who lives in a different state calls me from time to time,and i dread hearing my cell phone ring ...once it does my heart races,mind goes blank,cant breathe....just a few notches below a panic attack.i sometimes even just let it ring and not pick it up.Also the chances of me calling ANYONE is zip.i start to rehearse what i want to say,or should say...but once i start dialing numbers old S.A. rears its ugly mug and i hang up.even as a kid i wouldnt touch the phone.if someone at school asked for my number id just say i wasnt allowed to use the phone.its funny how before it rings im thinking yeah ok this is simple..i can do this,but once it does..that shrieking infernal sound...eeeh. :fall


----------



## Shytears (Oct 4, 2004)

Sheri said:


> I can definitely relate. I don't mind answering the phone too much, but I dread making calls. I'll beg people to call for me. My mom makes most of my calls for me, for doctors and dentists and stuff. I can't get myself to do it.


my mom makes all my calls too. I hate the phone more than anything. i think its worse than talking to someone in real life. there both scary but the phone is just really scary.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I remember one time when I was in college and I was visiting my mom and we wanted to order pizza. She wanted me to call and order it (no big deal to most people) but I absolutely refused to make that phone call. She tried and tried to get me to call but she finally gave in and called because there was no way that I was going to make that call!

I'm not as bad about the phone any more but I do put off making phone calls and have lost business that way. I also check the caller id before answering. If I don't recognize the number then the machine gets it. Worse than anything is those pushy sales people!!


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm having a really really bad phone phobia and the worst thing is that I realize my fear is unreasonable. I absolutely hate talking on the phone, and most of times I ignore phonecalls. Worst part is when an unknown number calls. I never pick up. Too scared to face the person on the other line. Who can it be? What does he want? What will I say? How the conversation is going to end? I've taked 6 calls today from a number I don't know, and I'm so nervous about it. Just turned off my cellphone to avoid it. Ugh. I'm being so paranoid it hurts. Why can't I be normal?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not that afraid of speaking in phones, I mean, it can be awkward but usually it goes rather fine. What bothers me the most is probably the ringing, the ringing makes me nervous as hell. I just want to be mostly left alone in my free time. Stop calling me!


----------



## FollowTheHorizon (Jan 7, 2013)

My SA is so bad right now that I cant make calls or answer my own phone unless I personally know the other person. 

This isnt a good thing right now because I need to talk to college sponsors D:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a problem cold-calling someone to ask a favor or something. Calling to make appointments isn't too hard for me. Calling for pizza delivery, etc. is OK.

My dad had this bad, he would always hum to himself before he made a call to calm himself down. It was funny at the time. I could always tell when he was getting ready to make a call because he would start humming to himself. LOL


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

took me a half hour to call and ask for info about a upcoming interview.
took a paper and wrote everything what i wanted to say before i picked up the phone.


----------



## Breebreebran (Jan 7, 2013)

Nicole said:


> I did this big oral presentation in my 12th grade sociology glass (I almost skipped school to avoid it and I thought I was going to die, but I did it!) on social anxiety and in doing my research I discovered that being afraid to use the telephone is actually a part of social anxiety, which I didn't know.
> 
> I'm almost completely unable to use a telephone. I avoid it at all costs. I never call my friends on the phone, family. We have caller ID so when someone call's I check it and unless it's something I know I can't avoind answering I'll just ingore it and inform whomever I see next that I was in the bathroom and didn't get to the phone.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has this type of problem, with the phone specifically, I mean. When I mentioned it in my presentation one of my classmates asked if it was the actual device or the person on the other end that I was afraid of. Heh. Definitely the person on the other end.


I relate to this completely. I never answer my phone. I ignore the call and say "I don't talk on the phone just text me"
I was trying to sell stuff on Craigslist. I got an email and the person said "call me to discuss the details"
I'm thinking yeah right I can't do that. So I just told them I didn't have minutes right now so I can only email.
Using my voice at all is impossible for me. Typing is all I can do to truly talk.


----------



## labrador (Aug 9, 2012)

I always spend two hours atleast thinking of myself stuttering and making a mess of the phone conversation.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I used to have panic attacks when it came to the phone but I have somewhat managed to control it, however like many here it really helps to know who is calling. :sus I still get anxious obviously but it doesn't stop me anymore like it used too, I used to avoid it like it would literally kill me. The other day I spent 40 minutes on the phone with my sister and it was really nice, once I get past the initial fear its not so bad.


----------

